# Bad Boarding Experience . . .



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

My rant . . . 

The barn had no grass (only mud). The barn manager was going through a divorce and was taking money out of the barn so there was no grain at all for the horses. The riding instructer (only one) was taking money out of her pocket so that the horses could eat and she had really no money and was about to loose her house. The feed was switched about 3-4 times very quickly if we had any grain at all (sometimes the horses went without). There were no shavings (no one had money) so all the stalls were stripped so that the horses were peeing on the matts or standing in their own pee. All of the horses got thrush. The barn manager stole all the hay to use it for her horses, so me and my friend had to steal it back. All the boarders (mostly me and my friend Kayla) had to go out and buy shavings for all the horses. The riding instructer got sick and couldn't keep up. There were dogs biting horses heels and horses colicing. My friend Kayla's horse kept getting injured and needed her pills crushed up and put in her food and the barn manager just through them in the bucket (she could have choked or coliced or something! They were really BIG). Horses kept getting injured. The barn manager's friend tried to steal her horse and then one of the boarder's friends came out in the middle of the night and rode her horse (Megan, 6 year old OTTB). They had no idea how to ride and when they tried to jump Megan, they fell but hung onto the reins and she landed on her poll and broke her neck. All the barn manager did was stick her in her stall. NO pain-killers at all! I had a horse run right over me, the barn manager's dog chase my horse under a tree and almost breck my neck, and got kicked in the wrist. We had to go out everyday to make sure that Spirit had food. The riding instructer called us everyday so that we could come out and feed, water, hay, bring in, blanket, and muck all the stalls when she should be doing it herself but she couldn't. Plus the barn manager tried to commit suicide so NO ONE took care of the horses. Spirit didn't get wormed at all so her ended up with so many worms that he would colic of we gave him the powerpack.

Yeah, so there's my rant  needless to say we're out of that barn for good. I mean, we moved FAR away . . .


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> My rant . . .
> 
> The barn had no grass (only mud). The barn manager was going through a divorce and was taking money out of the barn so there was no grain at all for the horses. The riding instructer (only one) was taking money out of her pocket so that the horses could eat and she had really no money and was about to loose her house. The feed was switched about 3-4 times very quickly if we had any grain at all (sometimes the horses went without). There were no shavings (no one had money) so all the stalls were stripped so that the horses were peeing on the matts or standing in their own pee. All of the horses got thrush. The barn manager stole all the hay to use it for her horses, so me and my friend had to steal it back. All the boarders (mostly me and my friend Kayla) had to go out and buy shavings for all the horses. The riding instructer got sick and couldn't keep up. There were dogs biting horses heels and horses colicing. My friend Kayla's horse kept getting injured and needed her pills crushed up and put in her food and the barn manager just through them in the bucket (she could have choked or coliced or something! They were really BIG). Horses kept getting injured. The barn manager's friend tried to steal her horse and then one of the boarder's friends came out in the middle of the night and rode her horse (Megan, 6 year old OTTB). They had no idea how to ride and when they tried to jump Megan, they fell but hung onto the reins and *she landed on her poll and broke her neck. All the barn manager did was stick her in her stall. NO pain-killers at all! *I had a horse run right over me, the barn manager's dog chase my horse under a tree and almost breck my neck, and got kicked in the wrist. We had to go out everyday to make sure that Spirit had food. The riding instructer called us everyday so that we could come out and feed, water, hay, bring in, blanket, and muck all the stalls when she should be doing it herself but she couldn't. Plus the barn manager tried to commit suicide so NO ONE took care of the horses. Spirit didn't get wormed at all so her ended up with so many worms that he would colic of we gave him the powerpack.
> 
> Yeah, so there's my rant  needless to say we're out of that barn for good. I mean, we moved FAR away . . .


:? - not even sure what to say to any of this.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

W...jw...


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm speechless...


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah im speechless too


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy cow is such an understatement here.

You make my bad boarding experience look like a palace. D: Thank goodness you're out of there!


----------

